# Japan: snowstorm kills 50, injures 600...



## legalskier (Feb 1, 2012)

....and takes out a 310 foot steel bridge. West coast is getting pummeled:
http://news.yahoo.com/japan-snowstorm-kills-52-crushes-steel-bridge-135457568--abc-news.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ....and takes out a 310 foot steel bridge. West coast is getting pummeled:
> http://news.yahoo.com/japan-snowstorm-kills-52-crushes-steel-bridge-135457568--abc-news.html



this not good, too bad we cant split the snowfall with them


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> *this not good*, too bad we cant split the snowfall with them



Heavy snow in northern Japan CAN be good. 

 I dont think scientists know why yet, but for whatever reason some have identified a correlation where if they get a big snow in northern Japan, we often get a big snowfall in the northeast about 7 to 10 days later.  I remember reading about it last season and it was very interesting.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 1, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Heavy snow in northern Japan CAN be good.
> 
> I dont think scientists know why yet, but for whatever reason some have identified a correlation where if they get a big snow in northern Japan, we often get a big snowfall in the northeast about 7 to 10 days later.  I remember reading about it last season and it was very interesting.



Supposedly cold in Europe (like it is now) is a correlation for cold in the Northeast as well.  Good signs but in this winter from hell nothing seems to be going our way.  Just when I want to give up and ignore it all, things like this drag me back into it again.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## filejw (Feb 1, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Heavy snow in northern Japan CAN be good.
> 
> I dont think scientists know why yet, but for whatever reason some have identified a correlation where if they get a big snow in northern Japan, we often get a big snowfall in the northeast about 7 to 10 days later.  I remember reading about it last season and it was very interesting.



Well unless the winds aloft over the North Pacific change pretty quick I wouldn't hold my breath. for a weather change here.  I have trip planned early march to ski in Japan and have been following the snowfall this year. This big snow has been the norm all season.


----------

